# Tuckerman Ravine



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been wanting to go to Tucks for the last few years and have yet to make it. Figure if we get a group together to head up there, then I'd have to go. Anyone up for a group outing to Tucks? Would probably be a blast.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll be going up on April 21st to compete in skileg of the Friends of Tuckerman Inferno. http://www.friendsoftuckerman.org/INFERNO%202007/information_2007_mainpage.htm

But I'd be interested in hiking it another day as well. It can be tough to plan though as i only like to go during good weather (Inferno excluded). Andy - it would nice to finially meet you as well.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I've been wanting to go to Tucks for the last few years and have yet to make it. Figure if we get a group together to head up there, then I'd have to go. Anyone up for a group outing to Tucks? Would probably be a blast.



Tempting. Been thinking of this too for a while. Will be brave enough if there are other folks willing to show the way.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Tempting. Been thinking of this too for a while. Will be brave enough if there are other folks willing to show the way.


 
Think you can talk li'l snowmonster into going? V's scared she'd be the only female.

BeanoNYC you in?


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd be in.... as long as the weathers nice!


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Think you can talk li'l snowmonster into going? V's scared she'd be the only female.
> 
> BeanoNYC you in?


 
My wife hikes up to the bowl, she hates to hike the actually bowl so she doesn't ski it, even though she could.  Hiking the actually steeps can be nerve racking especially when your hands and feet are touching the snow at the same time and you are climbing.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2007)

Not sure if my wife would want to hike the bowl, but figure she could at least hang out at the bottom. How's the hike up to Lunch Rocks?


----------



## KevinF (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Not sure if my wife would want to hike the bowl, but figure she could at least hang out at the bottom. How's the hike up to Lunch Rocks?



The hike to HoJo's is easy.  Get some hiking poles and some good hiking boots and anybody can get up there.  HoJo's to Lunch Rocks is a little more challenging -- the boot pack gets a little narrow for about 100 yards, but then it opens to the floor of the bowl and it's easy from there.

I've actually thought hiking back down from Lunch Rocks is harder then hiking up to it.  It somehow seemed slipprier going down then it was going up.  A lot of people drag sleds up and just slide on back down.


----------



## KevinF (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I've been wanting to go to Tucks for the last few years and have yet to make it. Figure if we get a group together to head up there, then I'd have to go. Anyone up for a group outing to Tucks? Would probably be a blast.



I was planning on a Tuckerman's outing in mid-April; going with a group (and meeting some AlpineZone'rs) would be great.


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 20, 2007)

The hike to the base of the headwall is around 3 miles of mostly uphill.



KevinF said:


> I've actually thought hiking back down from Lunch Rocks is harder then hiking up to it.  It somehow seemed slipprier going down then it was going up.  A lot of people drag sleds up and just slide on back down.


Hopefully the drainage is filled in with snow and you can ski down from the headwall and not walk down at all.  When I was there late Feb is was skiable from a little ways down - we skied a bit down the tuckerman trail and then dropped into the drainage. Hopefully this latest snowfall filled that more in - it hurt a lot from the thaws and rains.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2007)

Well looks like there might be some interest in this one. How about we throw out some dates? I'm good for any weekend in April, but think May would be better with most of the resorts being closed by then.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be up there April 4 through 7, leaving after skiing on 4/7. 

I will be in the ravine or thereabouts on any of those days when the weather allows.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2007)

I would love to go up with a group.  But I don't know if I can justify the trip if I'm only hiking and not skiing the good stuff.


----------



## KevinF (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Well looks like there might be some interest in this one. How about we throw out some dates? I'm good for any weekend in April, but think May would be better with most of the resorts being closed by then.



If I go, it'll be in April.  Wait too long and you'll have a three mile hike back out as well; go early enough and you can ski right back to the road.  Trust me, when you're lugging ski gear, three miles up and three miles back seems like a loooonnnngggggg way!

I was thinking of going mid-April, like the weekend of the 14th / 15th.


----------



## MarkC (Mar 20, 2007)

I am in if i can get off of work.


----------



## dmc (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be up...   Not sure when...  
Only missed one year in the last 20 or so...


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Think you can talk li'l snowmonster into going? V's scared she'd be the only female.



andyzee, li'l snowmonster is out for this. Sorry.

Do we need special equipment to get up there? Got basic hiking boots and my ski poles and that's about it. Lashed my skis to my backpack to see if they fit and that looks good to go.


----------



## dmc (Mar 20, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> andyzee, li'l snowmonster is out for this. Sorry.
> 
> Do we need special equipment to get up there? Got basic hiking boots and my ski poles and that's about it. Lashed my skis to my backpack to see if they fit and that looks good to go.



For a day trip in spring..  
Just bring extra clothes for weather changes...  And listen to the rangers...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> andyzee, li'l snowmonster is out for this. Sorry.
> 
> Do we need special equipment to get up there? Got basic hiking boots and my ski poles and that's about it. Lashed my skis to my backpack to see if they fit and that looks good to go.


 
As stated, I've never done it, so I'm the wrong person to ask. Now DMC and some of the others on the board have done this and I'm hoping to get their feedback and it would be nice if some could join us.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Anyone up for a group outing to Tucks? Would probably be a blast.



I am up for it.  Does Jim's time period work for you?  That's the week of spring/Easter break for some schools.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> I am up for it. Does Jim's time period work for you? That's the week of spring/Easter break for some schools.


 

I figure I could take the 5th and 6th off work if others are up for it. Let me know so that I can plan ahead.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 20, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I figure I could take the 5th and 6th off work if others are up for it. Let me know so that I can plan ahead.



andyzee, weekends work best for me, except the weekend of the 6th to 8th of April. 

dmc, thanks for the tips. Hope to meet you there.

Surfed around also on the Time for Tuckermans site for info on the place. Looking forward to this.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 20, 2007)

Tucks will not be skiable when Jim is going to be in the MWV, the avi danger will be too high because of all the new snow.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Tucks will not be skiable when Jim is going to be in the MWV, the avi danger will be too high because of all the new snow.



This could be the case...but that's the week my kids are off of school, so it's written in stone for me. If there's that much snow, Wildcat and others will provide alot of great spring skiing at the worst.

And it will be primo time for a skin or two up Sherby or Gulf of Slides.


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Tucks will not be skiable when Jim is going to be in the MWV, the avi danger will be too high because of all the new snow.



How could you possibly know that?


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like a April 21st trip for me this year..
Not sure about the May trip yet...


----------



## awf170 (Mar 21, 2007)

dmc said:


> How could you possibly know that?




It was a joke.  Have you seen JimG track record for trips lately?  Look what happened when he went to the MRV.  

Other another topic:  First week of April trips to the MWV are the best.  If it is warm and sunny you have Tucks, and if Tucks isn't good because of snow you have Wildcat.  It is a win/win situation.



> Looks like a April 21st trip for me this year..
> Not sure about the May trip yet...



Cool.  I might actually be camping up at the shelters at that time.

And finally.  Anyone up for Tucks or the GoS this sunday?  The weather looks almost perfect.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 21, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Think you can talk li'l snowmonster into going? V's scared she'd be the only female.
> 
> BeanoNYC you in?



Depends on when you go.  I'm scheduled for shoulder surgery in May.

Edit:  LOL!  I just got your joke.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Depends on when you go. I'm scheduled for shoulder surgery in May.
> 
> Edit: LOL! I just got your joke.


 
LOL, so did I, it was unintentional. Not sure about any dates. Whats good for you?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 2, 2007)

Andy, is this trip still on? Look at the TR at Tucks on April 1. Looks super. Maybe we can rassle up TB and the rest of the crew.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, is this trip still on? Look at the TR at Tucks on April 1. Looks super. Maybe we can rassle up TB and the rest of the crew.


 

Not this weekend, not for me anyway. I'm up in VT Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday. If interested and if any good conditions remain, I would always consider a future date.


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 6, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm scheduled for shoulder surgery in May.



Ha, I am _supposed_ to get that done too.  I am holding off though.....another stupid move by this guy.  There is just no good time to be out of commision for 6 months!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 9, 2007)

awf170 said:


> It was a joke.  Have you seen JimG track record for trips lately?  Look what happened when he went to the MRV.



Turns out it was no joke...never made it to the ravine due to alot of red "considerable" and "high" avalanche danger warnings the whole trip, but Wildcat was totally going off.

I skied everything at Wildcat...EVERYTHING. Woods shots too. Didn't come close to hitting anything until midway through Saturday when all the ropes finally dropped (not that they ever stopped me to begin with).


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm game for an early May trip if the rest of April cooperates.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 9, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm game for an early May trip if the rest of April cooperates.



W & I would be up for early May as well... never been before ..would be great with a group..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm game for an early May trip if the rest of April cooperates.


 
I thought your season ended on Saturday 



thaller1 said:


> W & I would be up for early May as well... never been before ..would be great with a group..


 
Hey, you guys go up and I may be able to convince V  Just can't do the first weekend in May, anything after that should be OK.


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> W & I would be up for early May as well... never been before ..would be great with a group..


We'll need a sled dog for all the beer


----------



## Vortex (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm up in the air on this.  I wanted to go and planned on going.... may have to back out.  Schedule in flux for a bit.  I'll keep looking back in on this.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

roark said:


> We'll need a sled dog for all the beer


 
No grill?


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> No grill?


Priorities!


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 9, 2007)

roark said:


> We'll need a sled dog for all the beer


W & I loved the imperial stout and the home brew was spectacular (from W)

You brewing for Tuckerman's trip??


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I thought your season ended on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you guys go up and I may be able to convince V  Just can't do the first weekend in May, anything after that should be OK.




first or third weekend works for us..we'll be in Florida the weekend of the 12th..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> first or third weekend works for us..we'll be in Florida the weekend of the 12th..


 
Family commitments weekend of the 5th. Roark, you in for the  19th? Anyone else? If conditions are decent, I'm a go.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Family commitments weekend of the 5th. Roark, you in for the  19th? Anyone else? If conditions are decent, I'm a go.




we 2 !! T & W


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2007)

I might try to get out earlier. Looking at my calendar I might try the last weekend of April. But of course if conditions are still good I'd be all for it anytime you all are.

Glad W liked the brew. Have a bigger IPA waiting to be bottled. Next up Oatmeal Stout methinks.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 9, 2007)

roark said:


> I might try to get out earlier. Looking at my calendar I might try the last weekend of April. But of course if conditions are still good I'd be all for it anytime you all are.
> 
> Glad W liked the brew. Have a bigger IPA waiting to be bottled. Next up Oatmeal Stout methinks.



If nothing is open the last weekend of April..we'd be up for that too!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

roark said:


> I might try to get out earlier. Looking at my calendar I might try the last weekend of April. But of course if conditions are still good I'd be all for it anytime you all are.
> 
> Glad W liked the brew. Have a bigger IPA waiting to be bottled. Next up Oatmeal Stout methinks.


 
Once again, I thought you said your season ended this past Saturday :razz:


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Once again, I thought you said your season ended this past Saturday :razz:


Yeah yeah. I have no life until April 27th. After that is all weather dependent.


----------



## zook (Apr 10, 2007)

I may be up for this depending on when we go. Last week of April, or second or third in May look good so far. 

I'm not sure if I'll be skiing but I'd love to go and just check it out.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 10, 2007)

zook said:


> I may be up for this depending on when we go. Last week of April, or second or third in May look good so far.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be skiing but I'd love to go and just check it out.




Last weekend of April, 2nd & 3rd of May all work for us too..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

Avalanche at Tucks yesterday, could make for good conditions in May?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Avalanche at Tucks yesterday, could make for good conditions in May?



5 foot crown along the entire width of the headwall.
Entire floor filled with debris. It was a whopper.
Mt. Wash observatory pics show what looks like blue ice boilerplate surface remaining in the entire slide area.
Be careful out there if you feel the need to explore.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> 5 foot crown along the entire width of the headwall.
> Entire floor filled with debris. It was a whopper.
> Mt. Wash observatory pics show what looks like blue ice boilerplate surface remaining in the entire slide area.
> Be careful out there if you feel the need to explore.


 

Jim, what do you think the effect of something like this would be on skiing in May?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Jim, what do you think the effect of something like this would be on skiing in May?



Really depends on the weather. Tucks was looking pretty pitiful at the end of March, now look at it. Feet of snow and avalanches.

In early May, I've had boilerplate, slush, perfect corn, packed windblown powder, and fresh powder too unstable to safely ski on.

I think the skiing will be pretty good there in the first half of May, especially if this second storm is all snow up there.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Jim, what do you think the effect of something like this would be on skiing in May?


The more it snows the better the spring skiing... as long as it stops snowing by May to give the new snowpack some time to warm up and consolidade onto the old stuff.  Until then it'll be winter skiing - more avalanche danger requiring avy gear and smaller windows for good skiing conditions.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> The more it snows the better the spring skiing... as long as it stops snowing by May to give the new snowpack some time to warm up and consolidade onto the old stuff. Until then it'll be winter skiing - more avalanche danger requiring avy gear and smaller windows for good skiing conditions.


 
That's what I figured, thanks. Starting to look like it may be late season in Tucks


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> That's what I figured, thanks. Starting to look like it may be late season in Tucks



They were way behind until April...now I think it is approaching an average snow year. But still a bit behind average.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 13, 2007)

Can some change the subject line to "Tuckerman Ravine"?  That extra 's' is really bugging me. 

 -dave-


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> Can some change the subject line to "Tuckerman Ravine"?  That extra 's' is really bugging me.
> 
> -dave-



Me too... 


I'm a lame-o this year..  I really don't think i can go until mid May now...   Hoping this pack will remain...


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be there this weekend for the pentathalon.


----------



## roark (Apr 30, 2007)

Assuming the weather is good I'm hoping to head up to Tuck's this weekend. IIRC Andyzee was out.  Anybody else thinking about it?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2007)

roark said:


> Assuming the weather is good I'm hoping to head up to Tuck's this weekend. IIRC Andyzee was out. Anybody else thinking about it?


 

Yep, can't do this Saturday, but hoping to be in Killington this Sunday. Hoping to get up to Tucks on the 3rd or 4th weekend in May.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yep, can't do this Saturday, but hoping to be in Killington this Sunday. Hoping to get up to Tucks on the 3rd or 4th weekend in May.


Hmm... I'd try earlier, or have fun walking out from the bowl - it's going fast.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Hmm... I'd try earlier, or have fun walking out from the bowl - it's going fast.


 

Thanks for the report. The earliest I can do is the the third weekend in May, so if conditions are good, I'm there, if not, I'm not.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 30, 2007)

May go for either GoS, Hillmans, or Tuckerman this weekend. Currently undecided pending weather and mid-week reports. I always favor Hillmans when down hiking from the Ravine is required to avoid the down climb.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Apr 30, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Thanks for the report. The earliest I can do is the the third weekend in May, so if conditions are good, I'm there, if not, I'm not.



That's the spectacular weekend.  

http://www.hangglidingspectacular.com/


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 30, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> May go for either GoS, Hillmans, or Tuckerman this weekend. Currently undecided pending weather and mid-week reports. I always favor Hillmans when down hiking from the Ravine is required to avoid the down climb.


Hillmans was good. Bumpy towards the top steeper section. I went right at the fork by the ranger's suggestion. I only saw the bottom part of the GOS trail, but it looked like it had more coverage than the Sherb... at least where they separate, but I could be totally wrong.  Took off my skis twice at the steeper sections lower on the Sherb and took them off for good with about 100 of vertical feet to go. This was on Sunday, after the rains.


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Hillmans was good. Bumpy towards the top steeper section. I went right at the fork by the ranger's suggestion. I only saw the bottom part of the GOS trail, but it looked like it had more coverage than the Sherb... at least where they separate, but I could be totally wrong.  Took off my skis twice at the steeper sections lower on the Sherb and took them off for good with about 100 of vertical feet to go. This was on Sunday, after the rains.


GoS trail and the Sherburne trail do not separate as they never run together. You may have been looking at the Boott Spur trail? That cuts across the Sherburne within a few hundred feet of the Pinkham lot. I would anticipate the GoS trail having a LOT less coverage than the Sherbie since it is less skied, less packed, and has many exposed south easterly facing turns.


----------



## cbcbd (May 1, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> GoS trail and the Sherburne trail do not separate as they never run together. You may have been looking at the Boott Spur trail? That cuts across the Sherburne within a few hundred feet of the Pinkham lot. I would anticipate the GoS trail having a LOT less coverage than the Sherbie since it is less skied, less packed, and has many exposed south easterly facing turns.


I think the doing in factor might be drainage on the trails. The sections on the Sherb that were really bare were the steeper ones where there was a lot of opportunity for running water. The major killer this past weekend was the rains, the sun never came out. But that was this weekend... from here on it's anyone's guess.

"Where they separate" - I just meant that as you walk in from the end of the parking lot you go in at the sign for the Sherb and GOS trails. Shortly you'll cross a bridge - after the bridge the Sherb goes to the right and the GOS to the left.


----------



## riverc0il (May 1, 2007)

Ah, gotcha. There might have been some snow in the protected woods, but on the trail proper, GoS melts out much quicker and I would be surprised if you could even put on skins within the first half of the ski trail proper at this point. Last year a few of us hiked up the GoS 3/4 before we could skin when the TRT and sherbie were very much still in play towards the bottom. Drainage may be an issue, but the GoS is such a completely different beast due to facing and lack of packing of snow. The damn snow cats go up the sherb for crying out load, lol. Good thing for snow preservation I guess.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

RoarK, Snowmonster, what's the story, we on for this weekend? Or was it just the beer talking yesterday  :beer:


----------



## roark (May 7, 2007)

So long as I get my work done I'm game.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

roark said:


> So long as I get my work done I'm game.


 

Guys, like I said yesterday, let me know as soon as possible, I would have to schedule a day off work. If I find out you guys are in, I'll take off Friday, drive up and plan on hiking and skiing Saturday. 

Anyone else up for Tucks this coming weekend?


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2007)

Andy, that wasn't the beer talking. I'm in. 

I'm aching from yesterday's hike but I'll be good to go for the weekend. We need to do this as early as possible. Third week of May and I think we're looking at a longer hike for less snow. Is trailboss in? Thaller, jerryg and snoseek on the SR board may be interested too.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, that wasn't the beer talking. I'm in.
> 
> I'm aching from yesterday's hike but I'll be good to go for the weekend. We need to do this as early as possible. Third week of May and I think we're looking at a longer hike for less snow. Is trailboss in? Thaller, jerryg and snoseek on the SR board may be interested too.


 
OK, if your good to go, then I'll put in for a day off Friday. I think Thaller1 is down in Miami.


----------



## cbcbd (May 7, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Third week of May and I think we're looking at a longer hike for less snow.


Once they open up the auto road all the way to the top you can drive up and ski the North eastern snowfields and Great Gully. North Eastern snowfields had a good amount of snow there this weekend.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2007)

Started a new date specific thread here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/16199-tuckerman-ravine-05-12-07-a.html


----------



## David Metsky (May 7, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Once they open up the auto road all the way to the top you can drive up and ski the North eastern snowfields and Great Gully.


Great Gully is in King Ravine.  I think you mean Great Gulf.


----------

